# Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos



## heiko-rech (13. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

so langsam schleicht sich der Herbst an und ich bin in vielen Dingen Ratlos. Ich habe schon Amazon bemüht, finde aber nichts zum Thema Teich und vor allem Teichpflanzen, und Gräser etc. überwintern. Meine Teichbücher und die, die ich in der Bücherei ausleihen konnte geben diesbezüglich auch nicht viel her.

Hat jemand einen Tip, wie ich an Infos herankomme, welche Pflanze wie überwintert wird? Es geht mir zwar hauptsächlich um den Teich und dessen Umfeld, aber auch Infos über andere Pflanzen wären willkommen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Servus Heiko

Wenn du heimische Pflanzen im Teich hast, brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen ...

Die überwintern auch wenn sie im Eis eingeschlossen sind ...
Garantie gibts allerdings keine .. Seerosen z.B. wollen Wasser noch im flüssigen Zustand ... 

Also mach Dir keinen Kopf ... abwarten und Tee trinken ... und hoffen das im Frühjahr alles wieder den Kopf nach oben streckt ...


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Hallo,


Digicat schrieb:


> Die überwintern auch wenn sie im Eis eingeschlossen sind ...
> Garantie gibts allerdings keine .. Seerosen z.B. wollen Wasser noch im flüssigen Zustand ...
> 
> Also mach Dir keinen Kopf ... abwarten und Tee trinken ... und hoffen das im Frühjahr alles wieder den Kopf nach oben streckt ...



Meine Seerosen hatte ich schon im Miniteich über den Winter bekommen. Die __ Iris und die __ Sumpfdotterblume sind auch im zweiten Jahr.

Letztes Jahr ist mir aber das __ Pampasgras eingegangen (Hab ich im Herbst abgeschnitten) und auch ein drei Jahre alter __ Lavendel hat es nicht überlebt. Das alles bei einem recht milden Winter.

Nun habe ich dieses Jahr halt sehr viel gepflanzt, verschiedene Gräser, __ Rohrkolben, Stauden etc. So habe ich z.B. einen wunderschönen Ananassalbei, auch meine "After Eight Minze" ist wirklich toll. Viele andere Pflanzen eben auch. Es würde mich sehr ärgern, wenn ich diese durch Unwissen falsch über den Winter bringe und sie im nächsten Jahr nicht wieder kommen. Daher suche ich auch nach Literatur oder anderen Quellen zu dem Thema. 

Ich möchte ja nicht zu jeder Pflanze hier einen Tread eröffnen

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Servus Heiko

Dachte du schreibst über Teichpflanzen 

__ Pampasgras & Co ... sind spezielle Pflanzen die nicht im ... sondern am Teich als Uferpflanzen gedeihen ...

Soll heißen die haben mit dem Teich garnix zu tun ...

Ich habe dreimal Pampasgras am Ex-Domizil gepflanzt gehabt ... nie hatten sie den Winter überlebt ... bei einem Freund in Wien allerdings übersteht es bereits den fünften Winter ... ohne irgendwelche Schutzmaßnahmen ...

Schutzmaßnahmen ... speziell das Pampasgras will einen Frostschutz der Füße ... hat bei mir allerdings nie geklappt 

Zu deinen anderen Gartenpflanzen kann ich aus Unwissenheit leider nix sagen ... aber eine Fragestellung im "Gartenforum" wäre sicher erfolgreicher


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Hallo,


Digicat schrieb:


> Zu deinen anderen Gartenpflanzen kann ich aus Unwissenheit leider nix sagen ... aber eine Fragestellung im "Gartenforum" wäre sicher erfolgreicher



Dachte ich mir auch erst. Vielleicht wäre es da wirklich besser aufgehoben. 

Kann bitte jemand das Thema verschieben?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Habs mal in den "Garten"-bereich verschoben.


----------



## elkop (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

hallo heiko,
ananassalbei ist nicht winterhart. musst du ins haus tun. schau mal hier:
http://www.gartenzeitung.de/index.php?redid=211486


----------



## Dodi (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Moin Heiko,

ich kann Dir die Gartendatenbank empfehlen:
http://www.gartendatenbank.de/wiki/1_pflanzen-a_z

Link zur Pflege - allgemein gehalten, aber da weiß man, was geschehen muss:
http://www.gartendatenbank.de/wiki/1_pflanzen-pflanzenpflege

Klick Dich mal durch und suche nach Pflanzen, wo Du Dir total unsicher bist.
Das schöne an dieser Site ist, man kann auch nach Pflanzen suchen, ohne den Namen zu kennen, in dem man einige Merkmale eingibt (oben links "Suchen & Filtern").

__ Pampasgras soll man übrigens vor dem Winter zusammenbinden, damit nicht zuviel Feuchtigkeit und Kälte in das Pflanzenherz hineinkommt.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

hallo heiko

__ pampasgras hat bei mir nie überlebt--trotz aller schutzmaßnahmen :-(
ansonsten habe ich zig sorten gräser und stauden , die problemlos auch minus 26° letzten winter überlebt haben. außer das Moskitograd, das kümmert ein wenig.
alle heimischen teichpflanzen haben alles  gut überstanden, auch 20 cm dicke eisschicht.
zu __ rohrkolben kann ich nichts sagen aber in der freien natur wuchert er überall-also brauchst dir auch da keine sorgen machen.
gewächse aus südlichen regionen würde ich ins haus holen.

gruß ulla


----------



## heiko-rech (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Hallo,

sorry für die späte Antwort, ich habe den Tread einfach vergessen 

Ich werd mir die genannten Internetseiten mal genauer ansehen. Im Prinzip muss ich also alles, was irgendwie "grasig" ist, zusammenbinden. Wie ich den __ Salbei heil ins Haus bekomme weiß ich noch nicht, der ist wirklich groß und hat vermutlich einen entsprechenden Wurzelballen.

Was ist übrigens von den Überwinterungshilfen (Matten und Fließ) zu halten, die es kommende Woche beim Discounter gibt?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Bebel (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Hallo Heiko

Ich habe bisher gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, Stauden im Herbst nicht runter zu schneiden. 
Alles lassen wie es ist, auch das Laub in den Beeten liegen lassen und erst im Frühjahr alles abräumen. 
In der Regel haben damit die meisten Stauden genügend Schutz vor frostigen Temperaturen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## combicard (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Hallo Heiko

Ich habe bei der Pflanzenauswahl auf die Winrerhartheit geachtet. 
Fast alle Pflanzen haben bei mir überlebt einzig die Sumpfgladiole vermisse ich. schade, war ne sehr schöne Pflanze. Die __ Iris, __ Froschlöffel __ Blutweiderich usw haben alle überlebt trotz der starken und langen Minustemperaturen.

 gruß Axel "Combicard"


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Servus Axel

Die "Sumpfgladiole (Schizostylis coccinea)" ist leider net ganz Winterhart . Also net wundern wenn sie im Frühjahr nimmer austreibt


----------



## heiko-rech (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*



combicard schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Pflanzenauswahl auf die Winrerhartheit geachtet.



Das mache ich bei den meisten Pflanzen auch. aber bei einigen gehe ich auch nach dem Geschmack. Ich habe viele Kräter, die am Teich sehr gut wachsen. Außerdem ist es toll, wenn im Sommer, bei hohen Temperaturen alles um einen herum danach riecht.

Da nehme ich es in Kauf, dass nicht alles Winterhart ist.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Heiko,
wenn Du hast... schön viel Laub um die Pflanzen.. und die bitte nicht runterschneiden, erst im Frühjahr.
Mit dem Laub gibst zu auch so manchem Getier einen schönen Unterschlupf
Eva-Maria


----------



## combicard (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

Hallo Digicat,

komischerweise stand es auf dem "Beipackzettel". Ich hatte mich schon gewundert. An der Stelle hat sich jetzt auch eine Lilie bretigemacht. Aber Schade, dei Gladiole sah recht schön aus.

Gruß Axel


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Es wird kälter und ich bin ahnungslos*

hallo

ich lasse alle gräser wie sie sind. im späten herbst besorge ich mir tannenreisig und  stecke diese, wenn möglich, über die wurzeln und / oder binde sie  so an die pflanze, daß der wurzelbereich geschützt ist.
fällt viel schnee häufele ich den auch noch drumherum an.
ansonsten habe ich um die meisten  pflanzen ohnehin rindenhumus ( oder mulch).
ich bin kein gartenfachmann aber könnte mir denken, daß bei zusammengebundenen gräsern leichter pilz oder fäulnis auftritt.
gruß ulla


----------

